# is there something wrong with this thread?



## Lefferts (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=95303

I get a blank screen when I try to view it (on two different computers).

Thanks,
Lefferts


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2005)

It's hitting some kind of memory cap we've been having trouble with.

When this happens put &perpage=20 on the end of the URL Hence

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=95303&perpage=20


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 6, 2005)

OK. Thanks, Michael.

Lefferts


----------



## Lela (Mar 10, 2005)

Happens on the following pages as well:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=100625
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=90285
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=71012

All story hours, all by Emperor Valerian.  Adding &perpage=20 does work.

Any news on what's causing it or when it might be fixed?


----------



## Lela (Mar 10, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Happens on the following pages as well:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=100625
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=90285
> ...




Correction, adding &perpage=20 did not work on http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=90285

I had to reduce it down to &perpage=10 .  This is getting a little tedious.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 10, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Correction, adding &perpage=20 did not work on http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=90285
> 
> I had to reduce it down to &perpage=10 .  This is getting a little tedious.




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=90285 doesn't even work for me when its set to &perpage=10... gah...

EDIT: It works if I close down some IE windows I had open, but all of them, who worked fine the day before yesterday, are now requiring &perpage=20 or &perpage=10.  I don't know why, its really frustrating.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 13, 2005)

This one also doesn't work:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=95303

EDIT: After reading Emperor Valerian's post above, I closed explorer and reloaded the page. It worked this time when adding the &perpage=10.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 13, 2005)

When the post index is rebuilt we'll be upgrading software on our end to try to alleviate this problem. It's annoying me too from time to time.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 18, 2005)

Good to know.

Thanks for your help on this, Morris!


----------

